# Indian Lake



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A few of us hit IL on Saturday. Slow most of the day. We ended up keeping 22 gills and crappies. Probably caught over 50 but alot of dinks. Biggest crappie was just over 11" and biggest gill was at 10". We fished Long Island near pony Island. Ice was good around 4-5". didn't venture out to the Northfork side, was told it was open. Looks like this week will kill the ice maybe for the year.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

my dad fished long island saturday and filled a bucket full of hog bluegills & crappie. 

I joined him sunday in the exact same area, I fished from 7-530, he quit at 11 and between the 2 of us, we picked up 18 keepers, pretty much suuuuuuucked lol 

what a difference a day can make


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

What are the ice conditions on IL?( If there is any)


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Friend of mine said it was covered with ice as of monday. Not looking good now with the snow this morning and now rain.But wishfull thinking can help.He is going to call me thursday after he check thickness.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

well did you get any info.  I hear a few people are going to a few places. Im guessing its the lightweights for now. Im going to go up on saturday and poke around and see If I can find a thick enough spot. It will be a change of pace for me because I rarely fish on weekends. With thin ice though the more people around the safer. IF the snow/rain isnt too bad on sunday I will likely be back on monday as well. Feel free to PM me with any good reports everybody!!!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Buddy called today and said 4 fishing at northfork and 1 on right side of LI. Blackhawk was dead with 3 inches of ice water muddy. He did not check thickness anywhere else due to his kids being with.And yes he said 4 at northfork cause I asked twice. All sitting on buckets. Thats my info.Good luck.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Talked to Mike at Mikes Bait & Tackle this Thrusday morning and he said he has gotten reports of 4 to 6'' of ice at Long Island & Black Hawk, some fish being caught but slow. Water color is supposed to be not to bad, about like it was before we got the last rain.
I can believe the 4'' but the 6'' has to be some Old ice, that was left over and refroze, which is the worst kind, i think.

Checked a local pond this afternoon, and it only had 2.5'', but was in good shape as far as hardness, but had 2'' of snow on top, and would crack every time i took a step. Didn't have time to fish it.
So you be the judge, AND BE SAFE OUT THERE.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

hey what is the number at mikes baitshop? I know the he opens up earlier than genes but ive never been able to find his shop. Im assuming that he has minnows and spikes, waxies etc.


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

mike's bait is located on the north side of ***** lake--it's a small white shack about 1.5 miles east of the state park campground on the same side of the road--not to be confused with levan's(who i've personally found to be pricey)--mike is a great guy and he hand ties some of the sweetest panfish jigs that you'll find anywhere--he usually has good current information on whats hot on the lake--just remember that he is closed on mondays


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Big joshy, PM sent.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> hey what is the number at mikes baitshop? I know the he opens up earlier than genes but ive never been able to find his shop. Im assuming that he has minnows and spikes, waxies etc.


The phone # for Mikes Bait & Tackle is 937-843-2261, but he has had phone trouble off and on. The address is 13708 St. Rt 235 N.

When i talked to him the other day, it was on his cell phone, and not sure if he wants that number given out.

As far a spikes & waxworms he should have them, not sure about minnows.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks alot guys, just talked to him, yes he has minnows. Ill be up there at 6:30 tomorrow if anyone sees me say Hi. Ill be in the old white cherokee, black ogf knit hat, blue clam guide.


----------

